# Immigrants taking our jobs?



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

First, let's be clear: Mexicans are not taking anyones job, but the illegal aliens are causing wage scales to drop as well as being a burden on social services.

Documentation is available at flea markets in the area for about 20 bucks that will enable an illegal to get a job with anyone. They pay the taxes that are withheld, provided they work for a reputable employer, but many do not; they work for cash, totally under the screen of taxes. In addition, they often do not get insurance of any sort, including auto, WC, or liability. This enables them to bid extremely low on jobs that will allow them to do so.

There is no easy answer, but the problem is not the people in and of themselves, it is how they are dealt with from a legal standpoint. They are breaking the law, period, and that can not be allowed to continue. The answer must involve some way for immigrants and temporary workers to legally enter our country, but we must also deal harshly with those who choose to do so illegally.

The main issue is not that they are here, it is that they do not conform to the laws of our society, and as it relates to our particular profession(s) it creates an un-level playing field, giving them an advantage that drives down the cost of the trades and drives up the cost of social services.

The first order of business is to secure the border, then document the illegals who are here. Second, they must be given the choice of citizenship, or very limited visas, at which time they must return to their country of origin.


----------



## littlefatdog (Mar 4, 2006)

to the guy that said they could 'at least learn english' - i speak spanish and i can tell you - from the hundreds of latinos i have met and spoken with in my life - they are all trying to learn english as best they can. the problem is that its embarassing as hell to slaughter someone else's language and when jerks blow up in their face about not speaking english well - it only makes them shy about it and withdraw into their comfort zone, which is spanish.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

What is everyone on this site blind, not only is this an economic issue, a cultural issue, a legal issue, a moral issue, but also an issue of national security. The Bush administration was re-elected on one major issue, that being national security. 'W' and his minions have shown a complete and shameful disregard on this issue. Weather it be hurricanes, illegal immigration, pre-emtive wars,etc. We must vote these idiots out of office as soon as possible. Read more, learn more, care more about the problems facing our country and get out and vote in November!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

*Interesting Article.*

Long article, so I only quoted this part: 



> Border Troubles: Drugs, Immigrants Today; Terrorists, Bombs, Tomorrow
> Wednesday, February 22, 2006
> By Olivia Albrecht
> 
> It should be noted that Mexican President Vicente Fox has a very clear incentive for aiding illegal migrants into our country -- migrant workers in the U.S. send home an estimated $16 billion a year. The revenue is Mexico’s second largest source of foreign currency after oil experts. President Fox has made it all too clear that he wants our shared border porous and will continue to pressure the U.S. to keep it that way.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes Melissa, that's Fox's economic plan for Mexico. Instead of cleaning up the nepotism, corruption, greed, and incompetance of the Mexican government as he promised he would, he saw Bush elected president, acted like a bud to him, and walked all over him, knowing Bush would lick his boots to capture the Hispanic vote. Ask yourself how many countries would allow foreign armies to cross their borders hundreds of times and do absolutly nothing?


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I lived in the Metro Atlanta area from '1985 till around 2000. During that time the illegal population grew at an amazing rate.


King of Crown said:


> In reality they are taking the crap jobs,


If you go to a jobsite of any type, eg: apt.complex, subdivision, etc. you will find that at least 80% of the workers are not citizens of the US.
This includes, framers, masons, siding installers, drywall hangers and finishers, roofers, concrete layers and finishers,general laborers and the list goes on....
Now, in my opinion, If US citizens don't want to do any of this work, we need to re-evaluate the work ethics being taught to our youth. Are US citizens afraid of a little sweat and hard work?
Illegals are not to blame, they are trying to make their life better. It is our own laziness that has created this gigantic problem. A contractor will hire them for cheap,along with a few other cheats listed already contractors that hire them can bid their jobs cheaper, get more work and make a large profit via doing more volume. Thus, the American craftsman are out of luck, they have created low pay for all of us. I find that contractors hiring this cheap labor is no different than the big manufactuers that have moved their operations to other cheap labor countries. They are taking our jobs and setting the pay rates for our country. We the contractors are the only ones that can control this, DON"T HIRE 'EM! And if you do, pay them the same as you would any other red blooded american.


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Melissa said:


> But I also want to ask you this, do you agree that they are taking advantage of the system?


Sure, some are. Just like there are some in every "group" that do. Welfare cheating has been raised to a fine level by those of all ethnicity's who are willing to work hard at not working.

The community I live (rural Texas) in has a large population of Spanish speaking people. (95% are pretty fluent in English also). Some are citizens, some have legal papers, some are of the more transitory type. I can't think of a single family that is "playing" the system. They are hard working, poor just like a lot of the white long term residents. There is a lot of back and forth across the border as even those who have been Texans since before the Alamo have family back in Mexico, and since any border is an arbitrary thing, the border has nothing at all to do with geographical ethnography. Same for the Kurds and their desire for a "homeland". The borders between Iraq, Turkey, Kurdistan were drawn up for the convenience of the British after WWI, and have nothing to do with the people who live in the land. 

And, all this discussion has been about the southern border, and Spanish speakers. What about the north border- the longest unprotected border between two countries in the world. Not that we have anything to fear from the Canadians either, but there are numerous documented cases of terrorist types crossing into the USA from the north along with all the other illegals that gain entry that way. There are illegals in this country from anyplace in the world you came name, attracted for the some reasons as our Spanish brothers and sisters. They enter by land, sea and air. To see all this venom focused on one border and one ethnic group certainly shows an unspoken prejudice that smacks of Americanism to me.

JVC


----------



## G54Bstore (Feb 19, 2006)

most of the mexicans do a fast job but the quality of work sux.
then i come in and fix all their messups twice as slow for twice the money.
coulda saved money and had it done by me the first time.
we are talking about homes being built wrong or not to code ect.

American Advantage Const.


----------



## Framer33884 (Apr 1, 2006)

right on Day Spring; now thats what I'm talking about!
Something else-
In Florida, If your good, show up on time, finish ahead of time, and fix punch issues with-in 8 hours you can name your price. Some contractors would rather take a year to build a 2200 sq.ft. tract and shop around for that cheep labor or low bid but they are small vol. builders and are being weed out by the market. Hey, but what about the thousands that move here every day and look to buy that affordable home by these type contractors, they ought to be ashamed of thier self; huh...no, it's all economics. Are you going to spend a dollar more for everything to a mom and pop store or save 30 bucks a week at wall-mart? And I'm talking any [email protected] store, not just your nabor. Lets face it, they should have gotten out a long time ago unless they just like doing what they do. Everything is affordable now due to compation and prices keep falling, is'nt it better than rising? So pay is falling, so are prices. If everyone with a valid I.D. made 60,000 a year, they'd have no problem spending it on things that seem usefull to them. Yet it would take twice the present out-put of the U.S. economy to produce enough to allow all U.S. households to earn that amount. The market constaintly adjust it self as it's doing now. If you dont adjust YOU lose. Not anyone else. Sounds like alot of people are afraid of competition. There are countrys where the youth is raised in hope to come to America to compete with us and take our jobs and money, I'm not talking about the boys south of the boarder, I'm talking about the ones that made the screen your looking at and the T.V. your kids are watching right now. The smoke cloud of this fasle since of protection and right to wage is clearing. Get it while you can, it's get or be got, and everyone riding around in that new Bass Boat, BMW, Tahoe, and 4 or better investments knows this. Get off your A$$ and do something.
Dont wait around for Government to help and get stuck in that rut. Pretty soon you'll be waiting for a check too and taking all those hard working Mexican tax dollars.


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

All I can say is remodeling in this area has yet to be hit too hard for the simple fact that the contractor is left with the key to the house. 
Nuff said.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

I cant imagine how much housing prices would go up if it were all legal people building houses. Right now top framers here are making $18-$20 per hour, and houses cost around $280,000 for a 1,400 sqare foot house. I know that there would be a huge shortage of workers. which would raise the rates the workers who are legal would be getting paid, create a HUGE gap in the building market, because not enough new houses would be built, contractors would not want to take a hit on their profits, and Housing Values would go through the roof. Easily doubling here in the valley. 
This is good only for people who are in a house, and who dont plan on moving anytime soon.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

snapper21 said:


> All I can say is remodeling in this area has yet to be hit too hard for the simple fact that the contractor is left with the key to the house.
> Nuff said.


I dont get it.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Tscarborough said:


> First, let's be clear: Mexicans are not taking anyones job, but the illegal aliens are causing wage scales to drop as well as being a burden on social services.
> 
> Documentation is available at flea markets in the area for about 20 bucks that will enable an illegal to get a job with anyone. They pay the taxes that are withheld, provided they work for a reputable employer, but many do not; they work for cash, totally under the screen of taxes. In addition, they often do not get insurance of any sort, including auto, WC, or liability. This enables them to bid extremely low on jobs that will allow them to do so.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Framer33884 (Apr 1, 2006)

Snapper21, you are years ahead of the game!


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

King of Crown said:


> I dont get it.


Then there is really no point in me explaining it to you.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

> I cant imagine how much housing prices would go up if it were all legal people building houses.


I guess it would be the same as the complaint "why is everything made in China?"
If it was made in the U.S. it would be too expensive huh?


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Florcraft said:


> I guess it would be the same as the complaint "why is everything made in China?"
> If it was made in the U.S. it would be too expensive huh?



This goes back to the slow boiled frog. Our economy slowly became acclimated to low wage/illegal worker wages/pay. This did not happen overnight. Our economy has many layers that are tied together and when you mess with one of them it takes awhile for the consequences to reveal themselves. Go back to the 50's-60's and early 70's and you will see contractors/sub-contractors made a good living all across the board.......and housing was still very affordable. Now the "playing field is not even"....the economy has adjusted to the uneven field and it will take just as long to even things back out. Bottom line is we are starting to see the long term of effects of some short term gains. Anyone out there an economy major? I'm interested in how countries like Australia are fairing given thier strict entry requirements.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Damn Gordo, great insight there. I took more than a couple of micro and macro economics courses way back in college and they invisible and not obvious connects are exactly as you write.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Is anybody familiar with Utah's stand on illegal immigrants? I understand they offer them a "drivers privilege" card that works as a state drivers license, and the bank owned by the Mormon takes these cards as valid IDs for openning up bank accounts. They also offer them college enrollment with these cards at instate tuition rates.

Wow is all I can say!


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Is anybody familiar with Utah's stand on illegal immigrants? I understand they offer them a "drivers privilege" card that works as a state drivers license, and the bank owned by the Mormon takes these cards as valid IDs for openning up bank accounts. They also offer them college enrollment with these cards at instate tuition rates.
> 
> Wow is all I can say!


Who is the Mormon?


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

*bus Driver Build That Fence*


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> No crap Bone, that would put him up near 150 or better.
> 
> I've got a new plan for the mexican imigrants, I'll go to Mexico and they'll all have to run back to keep an eye on thier daughters and wives.:w00t:
> 
> Bob


Now you’re talking. Plunder and Pillage their land and leave nothing to be found. ARRGGG MATEY


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

try going to mexico, equador, peru, el salvadore, guatemala, nicaragua, columbia, honduras, or really any country for that matter, with nothing but the close on your back, set up shop, drive down the local market with loballer tactics(METAPHORICALLY SPEAKING), set up english radio and tv on tha air, protest, burn their flags, speak english, live 8 to a tent, and see how far you get:thumbsup: our govt is worthless, it is up to the real working class american to salvage whatevers left of our land and idealogy. the rule of law, in this case the constitution and bill of rights, and whatever legislation is pertainant to national security must be maintained in absolute. Any deviation from that is a cold hard slap in the face to every goddamn one of us, our forefathers, our children, leagal law abideing people,anyone who fought and died for this country or securing a sound workplace in the industrial revolution. The POS powers that be are snakeoil salesmen selling away our future to the lowest bidders, anybody really give a SH!T, I SURE AS F:furious: CK DO!


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Bone Saw said:


> try going to mexico, equador, peru, el salvadore, guatemala, nicaragua, columbia, honduras, or really any country for that matter, with nothing but the close on your back, set up shop, drive down the local market with loballer tactics(METAPHORICALLY SPEAKING), set up english radio and tv on tha air, protest, burn their flags, speak english, live 8 to a tent, and see how far you get:thumbsup: our govt is worthless, it is up to the real working class american to salvage whatevers left of our land and idealogy. the rule of law, in this case the constitution and bill of rights, and whatever legislation is pertainant to national security must be maintained in absolute. Any deviation from that is a cold hard slap in the face to every goddamn one of us, our forefathers, our children, leagal law abideing people,anyone who fought and died for this country or securing a sound workplace in the industrial revolution. The POS powers that be are snakeoil salesmen selling away our future to the lowest bidders, anybody really give a SH!T, I SURE AS F:furious: CK DO!


Holy F-Balls batman you hit that one right on the head.


----------



## Sonny Lykos (Mar 11, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Does anybody think that these current protest that have suddenly spawned in all major cities are going to do anything other than back fire on the protestors?


I don't know about that, Mike. As I stated in my post, both political parties want them, just for different reasons. We, the working class "citizens" are to the politicians just that much chopped liver.

Fairness does not count.

The Rule of Law is be kept maleable for when it's needed as a political issue. For now the Rule of Law is out!

These illegals have the far left on their side. That's another 5% -10%

The unions want them.

The Catholic church wants them.

And remember, most of them are very uneducated, which translates into being very easy to manipulate.

I'm still waiting for somone else to say: "And God wants them here."

In short, we're screwed!

My parents join the rest of the old Europeans. They came here legally from Greece, immediately signed up at the local high school to take English cases at night. They demanded absolutely nothing, instead, being "thankful" for the opportunities before them, which meant with a start by doing the work that the other "Gringos" didn't want to do, just as did the Irish, Jews, Italians, Poles, and millions of others who came here "legally."

Time out. I just received my wife's new iMac. Time to play for a while.

I'm back and one more for the road. Maybe this guy has the right attitude:

http://www.chronwatch.com/content/contentDisplay.asp?aid=20559


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 29, 2006)

I say we set up our own protest. :clap: 

We will all get together at the nations capitol:thumbsup:


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Working in D.C. during all this I wish you could have seen the disrespect given to the country that they wanted to welcome them in. Huge bank of dons johns but no lines, yet the smell of urine still saturates the streets and alleys. Trash cans lined up and down the mall not even halfway full but yet a sea of trash was all over the grounds and our tax dollars payed for the man hours to clean it up. Sweeet.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Éste es cómo todo coloca y biselo creo que estoy diciendo esto. Es la verdad. Jose y Ruwan ' segarán su césped = ellos demostrarán para arriba incompetente al trabajo. Brandon y Shawn = bebido la noche antes y no consiguen $hit hecho. = el canto los consigue venir trabajar. Qué estoy intentando decir es éste. La mayoría de nuestra industria se ve como que son condenamos y los trabajadores blancos de la construcción de la basura. Manan las pimientas del chile vienen conseguir el dinero del otro individuo que no trabaja x1000 al día sobre la frontera. los meixicans trabajan difícilmente en lo que lo hacen más siendo granjeros y waitstaff. Esta gente no tiene ningún negocio en nuestro hackin de las casas del edificio del país los precios ascendentes y que ponen a la gente de los E.E.U.U. sin trabajo. Qué digo que necesitamos hacer es éste. Lleve este camino la barranca magnífica y salte por favor del borde con sus sanchos por debajo de cada uno de sus brazos. AMIGO BIEN HECHO DEL TRABAJO.

Hey boss i didnt understand a word you said.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Déme Algún ****** Del Dinero


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

snapper21 said:


> Working in D.C. during all this I wish you could have seen the disrespect given to the country that they wanted to welcome them in. Huge bank of dons johns but no lines, yet the smell of urine still saturates the streets and alleys. Trash cans lined up and down the mall not even halfway full but yet a sea of trash was all over the grounds and our tax dollars payed for the man hours to clean it up. Sweeet.



This Post Is Worthless Without Pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I walked onto a condo commercial site today. Lets just say little fing mexico. Drove by another cc site same thing. 
You want ATZLAN you are going to die for it. :furious:


----------



## Sonny Lykos (Mar 11, 2006)

You'd be surprised at who is also pushing the illegal immigration "legal" status:

What Illegal Immigrants?
All I see is a new voting bloc up for grabs…
Written by JB Williams
©2006-04-12

As you watch ILLEGAL immigrants, our uninvited house guests, march in the streets demanding their rights to FREE health care, FREE schooling and FREE admission to the greatest lifestyle on earth, take special note of why our borders are wide open today, who is behind it, and for what purpose.

Before you jump on the “evil corporation” seeking “cheap labor” train, do a little real homework of your own for a change. People in desperate need of votes are far more interested in these ILLEGALS than all of corporate America combined, I assure you. The most powerful socialist politician in America provides a much needed dose of reality on the matter.

Speaking to a crowd of ILLEGAL immigrants, Taxachusetts Senator Edward Kennedy proclaimed, "I look across this historic gathering and I see the future of America. As President Kennedy proclaimed a half century ago, we are a nation of immigrants. And today, we stand together as brothers and sisters to shape America's destiny-old Americans, new Americans, future Americans—all joined together for the common good.”

For the first time ever, I almost agree with something Teddy Kennedy said. When I look at these ILLEGAL protesters in our streets, I see the future of America too…

However, even JFK wasn’t talking about ILLEGAL immigrants, and a half-century ago, nobody was hoping to replace “old-Americans”, who came here “legally” hoping to contribute to and assimilate into the real American culture, with Teddy’s “new-Americans” who come uninvited with open disdain for our laws, our culture and our language, seeking to cash-in by destroying Americas sovereignty and security. In fact, Teddy hopes to run roughshod over most “old Americans” who still believe in silly little notions like the rule of law, and national sovereignty and security.

Teddy Kennedy’s “new-Americans” come in common self-interests, at odds with any and all true American interests. A close look at who is leading the charge against America from within, should provide a sobering glimpse into your crystal ball and shake every American, even real liberals to the core.

Kennedy said “You are what this debate is about. It is about good people who come to America to work, to raise their families, to contribute to their communities, and to reach for the American dream.”

What Teddy means is, you are our new minority voting bloc, the folks tearing our country apart. It is about people (some good, some not) who come to America to work (cheap) and do our dirty jobs, contribute to our over-bloated federal spending, pay labor union dues, and help other socialist anti-American folks like me, complete the mission of establishing a ruling proletariat class in America.

The proof begins in Kennedy’s own words and continues in the flyer circulated by the Democratic Party at perp-rallies across the country.

Kennedy said “This debate goes to the heart of who we are as Americans.” It certainly does, but he wasn’t speaking to Americans, he was speaking to ILLEGAL aliens. Are Americans a people of law and order, who love and respect our nation, its principles and its heritage, or will Americans continue down the path of self-destruction, by accommodating yet another group of lawless invaders intent upon forcing Americans to assimilate into some bogus One World Order run by President Hillary and the new Secretary General of the United Nations Bill Clinton?

Kennedy added “It will determine who can earn the privilege of citizenship. It will determine our strength in separating those who would harm us from those who contribute to our values.” An interesting statement from a guy with no values at all, who has never earned anything in his entire life, I’d say. But yes it will Teddy, and we can start by separating those who entered our home with respect for our home and our laws, from those who invaded our home uninvited, ILLEGALLY and now demand our submission!

Then Teddy lets the cat out of the bag, “It will determine our future progress as a nation and our future economic growth.” He say’s “progress”, as in “progressive”, as in “socialist” as in “One World Body”, followed by “economic growth”, which translates to, we need your taxes to keep growing our federal dependency organization built upon the backs of the proletariat.

Who else is behind this “progressive” approach to immigration? The usual cast of socialist clowns of course. Read this “Immigrant Rights Action Packet” 

http://www.cpusa.org/article/articleview/740/1/132/

issued to protesters by the Communist Party USA. You might also enjoy “The new war on immigrants” posted on the International Socialist Review web-site.

http://www.isreview.org/issues/43/minutemen.shtml

Take a good look at these “good people” 

http://www.mexica-movement.org/granmarcha.htm

who according to Teddy Kennedy are our nation’s future. It is a “progressive” movement alright, supported by “progressives” down the street, in Washington DC and even outside our own borders. It isn’t the nasty corporations behind this movement. It is the nasty socialists who hope to trick most Americans into believing it is their arch enemy (capitalism) at fault. Many Americans are willing to go along for the ride too.

Kennedy is not operating alone of course - he has lots of help, even from across the so-called political divide. “John McCain and I have a plan. It is a strong plan. It is a fair plan. It is a plan for America's future. I’m here today to say that we will support you, too. We will never give up. We will never give in. Hasta la victoria! Si se puede!” Sounds a lot like the plan to reign in fraudulent campaign funding that resulted in the greatest fraudulent campaign funding bonanza in world history before the ink was even dry.

This is not a new tactic by Americas leftists now in full control of the Democratic Party. They hi-jacked the black voting bloc by convincing them they would never be equal in America without the same Democrats who voted against civil rights in charge.

They hi-jacked the gay movement, the bra burning contingency, the pro-abortion constituency and have even gone as far as to reach out for the Muslim vote by referring to criminal/terror profiling as racial profiling. This is the MO of today’s Democratic Party.

That explains why the Communist Party USA says “Defend Democracy, Change Congress in the 2006 Elections!”

If Americans are truly stupid enough to keep falling for the same old class warfare DNC divide and conquer game over and over again, then they deserve what they get.

Conservatives are circulating e-flyers calling for a protest vote against Republicans this November. The same people who elected Bill Clinton by voting for Ross Perot in 1992 and 1996, are lining up to replace admittedly crappy Republicrats with even more crappy Teddy Kennedys. I suspect this is a futile venting exercise, but I also thought conservatives learned their lesson in 1992.

Of course the lamestream press is on board, but what about most of those “old Americans” Teddy was talking about? According to a current Zogby poll, not exactly.

The socialists have managed to convince even many conservatives that this is all about Bush and his rich corporate cronies. Just once, would somebody read past the headlines and take a close look at what is really happening here?


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

Haven't read all the posts on this but I'll offer my 2 cents. This business of legalizing 12,00,000 illegal immigrants just isn't a good deal. Just plain old simple SUPPLY AND DEMAND. Looks to me the root of this problem lies with BIG BUSINESS and "our" government. Unfortunately the two are so tightly twisted together now, there's no telling what it will take to seperate them. We were warned about this by the guys who formed our country, they gave us the "operations manual" along with much info on how to keep it running smoothly. One of the things they warned against were corporations. Not the little guys like me and you but the big boys. Thier only objective is to profit, they need no clean air, clean water, shelter, minimum wage or anything that we as people need. It's become far too obvious that BIG BUSINESS funds the campaigns of our "elected officials". On top of that, our politicians do see a big new voting block (no argument there) Until BIG BUSINESS loses it rights, and is once again forced to deal with the right of the people it will just get worse. The rich will get richer, the poor get poorer, our politicians get more crooked, and we're left with no real options on who to vote for. The system is corrupt in every way. Anybody think this deal might have something to do with the fact that Mexico is the 3rd largest exporter of oil to the US 

Mexico has its own country, constitution, courts, legislative branch, minimum wage and all the laws it needs. Why don't these people stay in Mexico and fight their own corruption in their own country to make wages better. I'm going to put up with it till the first day i don't have work, then i'm going to the jobsites where they're working and i'll hold my own lil protest. Of course then i'll just be a racist  This wasn't so bad for me until i watched my local court house, post office, and government building painted buy immigrant labor. Just think, I pay for the building all its employees and the paint job that went on those "public" buildings. :furious:


----------



## Sonny Lykos (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree with some of what you say, and all of your last paragraph.

As for your first paragraph, what you call corruption is just one part of “capitalism.” Our problem is not corporations, and not politicians. Our problem is the pathetic public who 1) is substantially ignorant, making decisions based upon 3 minute evening news sound bites, and 2) the substantially ignorant who never vote - but sure ***** about the results

And as far as corporations there’s more that one way to skin a cat, and my way is buying an selling their stocks online - I’m 47% up so far this year.

Finally, if I were a Mexican, I’d be doing exactly the same thing they do - sneak in if I could. And our immigration policies and laws are a farce. And apparently the INS has been told to keep their hands off illegals. I hears a guy from Australia on Rush a couple of days ago. He’s here on a Visa that has expired. He’s trying to become a citizen. He said he called INS and told them his name and situation. They did nothing about it. 

We’ve been sold out by both our government via our politicians, AND corporations, and those corporations include the unions and lawyers. So I stay away from lawyers and make money on the corporations. As for the rich, my parents were rich, but started out with zip when they came here from Greece, and welfare did not exist. When I got married I couldn't rub to quarters together. Just got fired from my job. Financially I’m in great shape now. Son Tom (40) is rich, and getting richer. He started with nothing. All of us, from my parents, to my siblings, my own kids and Barb and I worked for every dime we’ve got. We saved, worked 60-80 hour weeks, invested, while the average guy and gal were pizzing their money away on toys, drugs, liquor and just plain “stuff.” And if you really want the realities about “the rich getting richer and the poor getting poorer, I can sent you a book with all of the verifiable “stats” that disproves that. Just email me with your address.

You can start with thiese two columns by Thomas Sowell. Do not get sucked in by political "scams," also known as bull sh*t

http://www.jewishworldreview.com/cols/sowell020806.asp

http://www.jewishworldreview.com/cols/sowell060104.asp

Bottom line: People and countries get the government and life styles they deserve.


----------



## Sider' Brian (Apr 4, 2006)

"1) is substantially ignorant, making decisions based upon 3 minute evening news sound bites, and 2) the substantially ignorant who never vote - but sure ***** about the results"

Amen to that!


----------

